# Can you bring your deer back into Michigan anymore?



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I know that they have changed the law again. What can you bring back home with you? Last I knew was you can't take any part of it back except for maybe deboned meat. But what about the skull and cape? Does this mean your taxidermy has to be done out of state? I've read a few times where the DNR inspect taxidermist and can confiscated deer that is out of state. any truth to that?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Depends on from which state. The list of states is on the dnr website.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Scroll down past the agenda to the wildlife conservation order section.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/04WCO2017_Deer_Regs_571499_7.pdf


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

The way I read it is you will have to cape the deer out, cut the skull cap off, clean it off meat and brain matter before bringing it back. Of course debone or quarter the meat also. Sounds like a pain in the ass if you don't know how to do that or have a place to do it. Not to mention bring a cape to your taxidermist with cuts in it that he has to fix if he can. I may be better off having the taxidermist in Ohio do it.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

A taxidermist in Ohio will likely skin the cape and salt for travel for you. I know the taxidermist I've used in Michigan will then take the amount you paid for that part off his fee for the shoulder mount. Another option versus hacking away yourself.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't believe Ohio is one of the states on the list.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Not sure if the rules changed from last year, but I skinned mine out, deboned all the meat. Then had a Taxidermist I met out there that was hunting with us cape it out for me & he also cut the skull cap out & cleaned it of all brain/meat like you mentioned. I did contact a local taxidermist out there before we went & made arrangements to have him do the same thing, but it turned out I got lucky & met a really good taxidermist & a new friend to boot. I will tell you, make sure to get ALL the measurements wrote down & put them in a safe place for your guy when you get back home. I believe there are 2 neck circumference measurements & the eye to nose. Also take lots of photos from different angles for your taxi to get a better visual of the animal. Now get the cart back behind the horse. (Kidding) good luck & shoot straight!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

thill said:


> I don't believe Ohio is one of the states on the list.


Currently, Michigan has importation restrictions for deer, elk, and moose taken from Colorado, Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, Maryland, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska, New Mexico, New York, North Dakota, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin, and Wyoming.

If you are planning on heading over the border for a Canadian monster, be aware the provinces of Alberta and Saskatchewan also have these importation restrictions.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> Currently, Michigan has importation restrictions for deer, elk, and moose taken from Colorado, Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, Maryland, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska, New Mexico, New York, North Dakota, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin, and Wyoming.
> 
> If you are planning on heading over the border for a Canadian monster, be aware the provinces of Alberta and Saskatchewan also have these importation restrictions.


Well there you have it! Ohio hunters need not worry.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

thill said:


> Well there you have it! Ohio hunters need not worry.


As of yet but I could see this changing don't you?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> As of yet but I could see this changing don't you?


Nothing I'm going to worry about. I have a trip planned for KY, which is also not currently on this list. I'll adjust my plans when/if things change but not a second before.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

thill said:


> Nothing I'm going to worry about. I have a trip planned for KY, which is also not currently on this list. I'll adjust my plans when/if things change but not a second before.


I agree. And if something happens it's easy to cape the hide out anyways I do it all the time


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

If you're going to hunt out of state, especially on self guided hunts, it would be wise to learn how to debone an animal and cape the skull out. It's not that difficult and can be done on the tailgate of a pickup if necessary.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Paid a taxidermist in Nebraska $30 to cape one out for us. I deboned it all and caped it down to the head and brought him the head. He finished it pretty quick and made it ready for travel. Easy and quick. I always look online and call a couple in the area we are hunting and make plans ahead of time just incase.


----------



## mhague28 (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/antlerless_deer_hunting_digest_530148_7.pdf

Looks like it is all states now. See page 3.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep it looks like all states now. I'm also in a mandatory check area now. How does that work if you want to get one mounted? I'll have to do some research on that.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Colorado's law requires that evidence of sex be maintained while transporting. Seems difficult if deboned and skull cap cut off. From their website:

1. It is illegal to have or transport a big-game carcass without evidence of sex naturally attached. It is illegal to have only detached evidence of sex accompany the carcass. If you submit a deer or elk head for CWD testing, leave evidence of sex on the carcass.

2. EVIDENCE OF SEX IS: 
A. BUCK/BULL: Head with antlers or horns attached to carcass; or testicle, scrotum or ***** attached to carcass. 
B. DOE/COW: Head, udder (mammary) or vulva attached to carcass. 
C. BLACK BEAR: Male: testicles or *****. Female: vulva. 3. Heads detached from carcass are not adequate evidence of sex. 
4. If a carcass is cut in pieces or deboned, evidence of sex needs to be attached to a quarter or another major part of carcass. All portions must be transported together


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

HTC said:


> Colorado's law requires that evidence of sex be maintained while transporting. Seems difficult if deboned and skull cap cut off. From their website:
> 
> 1. It is illegal to have or transport a big-game carcass without evidence of sex naturally attached. It is illegal to have only detached evidence of sex accompany the carcass. If you submit a deer or elk head for CWD testing, leave evidence of sex on the carcass.
> 
> ...


It's very easy. Deboned or processed meat is not a carcass.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It's very easy. Deboned or processed meat is not a carcass.


So how would you comply with line 4?


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Leave the ***** attached to a large portion of the hind quarter and put a bag over the ***** so as not to contaminate the meat. That would be my guess.


----------



## Indybleck (Jun 7, 2006)

Had my elk processed and quick freeze in Colorado, packed in a cooler with dry ice. It was expensive but my hunting buddy and me split the cost. The butcher got it done overnight.


----------

